# Went to club solo, plus went on date



## SadSADMan (Oct 10, 2016)

I went out to my favorite nightclub by myself. I've been there a few times now solo, the last time was the third.

I found that I was able to very easily approach strangers. Almost no fear at all, it was very easy to walk over to anybody and offer them a high five or tap them and say hello. I was rather drunk and full of energy drink, but still, before when I went there even drunk I had some nerves about approaching people so it's improved. I approached a number of guys and girls and got approached by some women also, met a nice blonde.

I also went on a date with a girl from online dating. Usually I drink beforehand but this time I turned up completely sober, and drank very minimal amounts of alcohol even at the bar, but was able to stay for hours and continue talking.

I think my drunken (or drugged up) nights out are starting to help a lot. Today at the gym I was quite easily able to approach people to ask how many sets they had, and I felt more confident walking around the supermarket. I think a few more months of going out by myself each weekend and drinking or whatever will make me an extremely socially confident person.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

That's great that you have improvement. I can't even imagine walking up to strangers in a bar. You sound very brave. Congratulations on the date. Please take care getting home from the drunken nights out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro, keep going.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey man. I am glad to hear that things are getting better for you. 
Keep up the good work. Keep trying to get out there and do things that you like to do 
and keep going with the dating


----------

